# Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen



## Hähnchenkeule (5. April 2009)

*Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

Mir ist ein Thema für einen Wettbewerb eingefallen:
Seid langem gibt es schon Casemod-Wettbewerbe, bei denen viele coole Sachen rauskommen, leider müssen die meisten Modder stoppen wenn es an die Komponenten selbst geht. Warum eigentlich? Wenn man alte Hardware hat, die nicht so viel Abwärme erzeugt, sodass man keine Superkomplizierte Anlage bauen muss, kann man ja sich daran machen für seine 5 Jahre alte Grafikkarte, die nur rumliegt nen neuen Grafikkühler zu bauen. Müsste im Prinzip möglich sein oder? Ich werds mal bei meiner 9600XT probieren. Hat jemand Lust mitzumachen?

Gruß Hähnchen


----------



## rabensang (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

Tolles Vorhaben.

Nur wird das sau Teuer und du weisst nicht ob es dann funktioniert.

Allein 6x  6mm Heatpipes kosten allein schon ca. 125 €.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

hä? was kostet 125€? das versteh ich net!

und was das basteln angeht meinst du selber einen kühler bauen oder einfach einen cpu kühler umfunktionieren?
letztere hab ich mit einem Pentium2 kühler und einer 9600pro schon gemacht


----------



## rabensang (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

Also die Heatpipes kosten schon 125€. Insgesammt wirst du wohl so um die 250-300€ mit Werkzeug und ähnlichen kommen.


----------



## BlackMatrixXx (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*



rabensang schrieb:


> Also die Heatpipes kosten schon 125€. Insgesammt wirst du wohl so um die 250-300€ mit Werkzeug und ähnlichen kommen.



@rabensang:
Wieso können dann die Grafikkarten so günstig produziert werden?
Könntest du bitte einen Link posten, um das zu zeigen?

@B4umkuch3n:
Könntest du mir davon mal Bilder schicken?


----------



## rabensang (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

In der Masse wird alles billiger. Deswegen kann ein Kühler so günstig produziert werden. 

Hier der Beweis:

peltier, thermoelektrische Generatoren, heatpipe, Controller, Wärmeleitpaste, Wärmetauscher


----------



## Shibi (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

Für eine 9600XT wird man keine 6 Heatpipes benötigen. 
Die kann man sogar noch durch pusten kühlen. 

mfg, Shibi


----------



## norse (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

hm geht doch trotzdem, indem man CPU bzw ander Kühler umbaut? das mache ich bei (fast) alle meinen Grakas, sollte doch gehen, fädn ich echt super! Meine 8600GTS wird ohne HP gekühlt 
und möglich ist das locker, so schwer wird das eig nicht


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

NAja meine 9600XT hat nen Ultrabillig Alukühler. Meine Konstruktion kann gar nicht viel schlechter werden. Hoffe jemand macht von euch noch mit und wir haben viele originelle Ideen. Werde morgen mal ne Zeichnung von meinem Kühler, wie ich mir ihn vorgestellt habe zeigen.

 Edit: Hab bei conrad ne Heatpipe für 10 Euro gefunden. Das wäre dann doch net so teuer. Wenn man denn überhaupt eine braucht
http://www1.conrad.de/scripts/wgate...n&page=1&p_catalog_max_results=20&cachedetail=

Gruß Hähnchen


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

also cih finde des projekt mal echt cool
ich würde mir an deiner stelle nen billig cpui kühler mit heatpipes holen und die da rausbauen wenn das geht
und dann haste billig n paar heatpipes
und dann nimmste am besten nen kupfer block welchen du bearbeitest
oder du nimmst halt nen cpu kühler und beatbeitest ihn das geht natürlcih auch

das hab cih mal mit ner x1650 pro gemacht
da hab ich nen kühler von meinem amd duron sockel a drauf gepackt hat funktioniert bis cih mal hochgetaktet hab (unfreiwillig meine maus hatte n hänger) und das silizium sich in den alu boden des kühlers gebrannt hat ^^ 

naja egal jedenfalls solltest du erstmal konstruktionszeichnungen machen


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (5. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

wenn de s richtig gut machen willst
dann nimm ne silber bodenplatte 
mit heatpipes dran
und dann als lamellen alu
denn silber leitet die wärme wahnsinnig schnell
und heatpipes auch
und alu gibt die wärme gut ab

hm die heatpipes musste halt verlöten am besten


----------



## Hähnchenkeule (6. April 2009)

*AW: Grafikkartenkühler selbst bauen*

Kann man Heatpipes eigentlich gut biegen? Ich könnte noch zwei meinem Kühler von einer 9800GT entnehmen. Ich werd jetzt mal ne Konstruktionszeichnung machen.

Edit: Wisst ihr wo ich Kupfer/Kupferblech herbekommen kann? Ich würd den Kühler wegen des Ausehens am liebsten komplett aus Kupfer aufbauen.


----------

